# All Maryland Reptile Show, Valentines Day



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the All Maryland Reptile show this weekend in Havre de Grace, MD.

All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 4 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:


Orange terribilis (sub-adults)
reticulated auratus (sub-adults)
vanzolinii
varadero
luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
captive bred Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (half grown!!) 
and a few odds and ends

I will also have various plant clippings for sale as well as several types of live tropical mosses and some nice bromeliads.

Remember, the best way to an amphibian lovers heart is the gift of frogs and/or frog related items. Great gifts for Valentines Day. Hope to see you there.

Anyone planning to attend?
Thanks,
Randy


----------

